# AMD64 ervaringen

## DiLupo

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik vroeg mij af wat jullie ervaringen zijn met AMD64 en Gentoo. Ik heb recentelijk een Acer laptop aangeschaft en daarop Gentoo voor AMD64 geinstalleerd. Op zich ging mijn installatie vrij probleemloos, alleen de videokaart (ATI Radeon 200M) gaf wat problemen, maar ook dat draait nu.

Nu komt het leuke werk, ik wil m'n Atheros wireless kaart en flash aan het werken krijgen.

Mocht ik iets interessants hierover te zeggen hebben, horen jullie dat natuurlijk.

Groet,

DiLupo

----------

## josko

Flash... Flash Player of flash studio?

Anyways, FP 9 voor linux (alle) is prut. Adobe lijkt een goeie versie voor linux gewoon te weigeren.

Flash studio zou via whine kunnen.

Problemen met een ATI videokaart is, naar ik hoor, normaal   :Smile: 

wireless card weet ik niet. Ikzelf kamp met problemen met de geluidskaart   :Sad: 

----------

## Sub Zero

Ik wist niet eens dat er een 64 bit flash player was. Ik weet dat ik er serieus op gevloekt heb toen mijn vriendin niets beters gevonden had om een 64 bit ubuntu op haar laptop te gooien  :Wink: 

----------

## Evil_dicK

Kijk deze topic maar eens na ... nsplugin laat je toe om flashplayer voor amd64 perfect te laten werken

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545162.html

----------

## DiLupo

Het stukje over nswrapper heeft inderdaad geholpen om Flash (player) aan de praat te krijgen binnen 64 bit Firefox. Bedankt voor de tip.

----------

## Sub Zero

 *Evil_dicK wrote:*   

> Kijk deze topic maar eens na ... nsplugin laat je toe om flashplayer voor amd64 perfect te laten werken
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545162.html

 

Nice topic. 'k Ga hem zeker bookmarken.

----------

## koenderoo

Heb reeds voor bijna 3 jaar een AMD64 en in het begin was het moeilijk, maar tegenwoordig kun je alles draaien. draadloos netwerk was eerder een probleem, maar sinds ndiswrapper ook onder 64bit draait is ook dat geen probleem meer. Wordt die Atheros kaart niet rechtstreeks van uit de kernel ondersteund?

----------

## josko

 *Evil_dicK wrote:*   

> Kijk deze topic maar eens na ... nsplugin laat je toe om flashplayer voor amd64 perfect te laten werken
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-545162.html

 

Alle, je bent mijn redder in nood...

ik besloot net om op adobe te vloeken, maar het is dus niet meer nodig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## scdgro

Dit is een mooie tussenoplossing.

wat mij betreft mag je nog rustig op adobe vloeken ....  We hebben al zolang volledig 64 linux, en dan nog komen ze aandreutelen met een 32 bit versie...

----------

## liber!

Nog altijd geen goeie 64bit java plugin. 

Niet native, niet via nspluginwrapper en blackdown is een ramp.

----------

